# 2007 Nissan Pathfinder vibration issue at highway speeds



## backusd (Oct 5, 2009)

My PF has a low hum/vibration at 60+ mph. It gets most pronounced around 70-80mph. I have put the car in neutral and it still does it. Tires/wheels have been balanced three times. Brake rotors rotated. U joints checked and are tight. It is like a low helicopter noise. Car does not shake and steering wheel is smooth. Not very loud but definitely noticeable especially on smooth roads and slightly backing off the throttle. Any ideas?


----------



## amazindb8882 (Sep 18, 2009)

Hello. What model is your 2007 Pathfinder? I have a 2006 Off Road LE that I am dealing with the same problem with. Up till 60 it is smooth and quiet but around 75-80 its roaring like a train, vibration is not that bad, it just the noise. What type of tires do you have on it? I am thinking my problem has to do with the LeMans Pathmaker All Terrain tires that I have on it, which I am shopping to replace soon.


----------



## mrluckyab (Jan 30, 2009)

*Had same problem*

My 2wd '05 SE suddenly developed a pretty bad vibration on a long trip. First thing I did was hit this forum and found several post about radiator coolant leaking into the tranny. According to some post if coolant looks milky that's a tell tale sign you have a problem, luckily my was good.
I had the tires balanced and rotated, the shop found out I need to get an alignment, but I felt pretty sure the vibration was not coming from the tires. I still felt the vibration driving home from the tire shop so on to the next item.
Next I jacked up the back end and starting inspecting the drive line. 
Looked for missing balance weights on drivelilne, that looked good. 
Next I focused on the U-joints. Rear one was good, but the front one had some play. 
I couldn't believe what I found when I finally got it off. Two of the ends had nothing but rust where I should have found greased bearings. 
The other other two posts were good but the others looked like they were never greased.

Rides like a dream now.
Still got some work to do, ordered new Ranco shocks so there goes one weekend.
Of course there's the alingment issue.

I also read how a bad ball joint could cause vibration and the brakes should also be checked.

To all the members a great big thanks, I don't know what I would do without your invalueable knowledge.


----------



## TW_Pathy_97 (Oct 25, 2009)

My BFG All terrains make a loud noise at 65+ If it's just the noise (loud hum) it is just the agressive tire on the highway


----------



## amazindb8882 (Sep 18, 2009)

*Update to Pathfinder Vibration Issue*

**UPDATE** I just wanted to post an update on what my issue turned out to be. Well I took the truck on a road trip about 1000 miles and by the time I got back the roaring and vibration was unbearable so I took it to a mechanic friend of mine and he took it for a drive and put it up on the lift and found that the front drive shaft was incredibly loose and that it seemed as though the u-joints were shot. I was getting ready to throw down some money to have it replaced when he called Nissan and they said that issues was covered under the 60,000 mile drive train warranty, and I am under 50k right now. So we took the truck to Nissan and after about 6 days I got it back and it rides like a dream. Partially due to the new drive shaft and u-joint and the new tires I put on. I am so happy with my Pathfinder now which is good because I was thinking about getting rid of it, but now I am going to keep it for a long time.


----------



## zura (Feb 17, 2018)

HI everyone,

Can anyone tell me what is the reason when car has vibration while its stopped and is in neutral drive or reverse gear ?
I replaced engine and gearbox mounts but it did not help.

any ideas please?


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

It may seem strange but on my 2006 X trail with the 2.5 engine replacing the serpentine belt tensioner not only got rid of belt noise but also pretty much eliminated engine vibration at stops and in idle.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

zura said:


> HI everyone,
> 
> Can anyone tell me what is the reason when car has vibration while its stopped and is in neutral drive or reverse gear ?
> I replaced engine and gearbox mounts but it did not help.
> ...


Please post vehicle information when asking a question. The Pathfinder has been around since 1986 and has gone through four generations of models. Information like the model year or engine can help us better provide information specific to your vehicle.


----------

